# Not a dog park, but almost



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog is a gentle soul and other dogs sense that and go after her. Some other dogs are not aggressive like her and she gets along great with them. But the aggressive ones she will run from. She wouldn't fight. Because she has been chased so much she has become afraid of other dogs until they prove they are friendly.
Today we were walking on a woods trail and a pit bull took after he. I yelled at the owner and the owner said, "Oh she's OK". The pit bull was growling and trying to catch my dog so I yelled at the owner again to no avail. My dog ran over to me and the pit bull was still trying to attack her so I tried to kick the pit bull away and the owner yelled at me, "Don't you dare kick my dog!". I yelled back, "Get your dog away from me you ^)*)()&* idiot." He threatened to 'take me out' and I called him a macho *******. Eventually he walked off and called his dog off. He was half my age and twice my size so it could have gotten interesting. This was the second time his dog went after mine.
My wife was with me and now she is afraid to go back there. But I am not going to give up a great place to walk my dog because of one jerk.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

mace/pepper spray.
good for dogs and humans alike.

i feared for the life of myself, as well as that of my dog, officer.

aside from that, i'd explain to the guy why you don't want his dog running up to yours.
you could also carry a stick to help keep them away (just to act as a barrier) 
your best option is knowledge, and informing people you have a scared dog.
if they don't care or want to help, you are covered, and have already given them the info as to why you don't want their dog to meet yours, and can take appropriate actions


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> mace/pepper spray.
> good for dogs and humans alike.


The problem with that is it's real easy to mace the wrong dog or for it to shoot back at you if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction.

I would carry a walking stick and have an excellent recall on Abby. We are rarely met by off leash dogs but when we are, my dogs are always put behind me and put in a stay. I will move the dog away or body block if I have to. 

At 1-2 years old, Raven was the same way as Abby. She never wanted to confront other dogs and there was always one at the park that would pick on her. I spent most the time intervening (because of course the other owner never did) so we stopped going. I didn't want to risk a fight and it wasn't fair to Raven to be pestered when all she wanted to do was play ball with me.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I keep a walking stick with me when I walk my dogs... We have a bike trail really close to our house and we get tons of "stray or loose" dogs that follow that trail into our housing area. I walk both of my dogs together... with the stick I seem to do okay. It's always stressful and scary when unleashed dogs approach you. Not even stick makes me feel 100% better but I'm going to walk my dogs so I make due.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

After an incident that happened a few weeks back with some morons off leash dog(but its on an e-collar, its still legal! *headdesk headdesk headdesk* Its called a LEASH LAW not an ecollar law!) I walk with a 5/8 gauge 48" wooden dowel. Sure, I get some looks. I make sure my line and stuffed animal(instant flirt pole!) are in my bag, in case I get questioned...but I no longer care whose dog it is or what the dog is doing. Get the dog away from me or its getting whacked!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

where were you walking? on the road? was the pitbull just loose with his owner..........wasn't sure just how it happened......

i don't blame you for not giving up your walking route........i can't tell you how many walking routes i have given up because of other peoples ignorance with their dogs........sometimes its just not worth dealing with, it bothers you more than the other person and life is to short......

i have walking routes that there are loose dogs at times, or owners not watching their loose dogs in their yards and they come running out..........most dogs will back off if you make a stand and tell them "NO" get, or go home.........i always put my dogs in back of me immediately if i think there is going to be a problem.........i do carry pepper spray and a small billy club, and depending on the situation at last resort i wouldn't hesitate to use either........

its funny, with people and dogs.......i can't tell you how many tiffs i have gotten in with stupid people and their dogs through the years..........now i just handle the situation the best i can and walk away.............lol


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It always amazes me the threads of "what would you do if someone kicked your dog." And everyone gets up in arms over saying they'd "beat" someone who kicked their dog.

their dog shouldn't be in a position to be kicked by someone else, or it's clearly not under the owners control.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> It always amazes me the threads of "what would you do if someone kicked your dog." And everyone gets up in arms over saying they'd "beat" someone who kicked their dog.
> 
> their dog shouldn't be in a position to be kicked by someone else, or it's clearly not under the owners control.


You hit the nail on the head. Why did I have to kick the dog to get it out from under my feet while trying to get at my dog in the first place? The owner felt no responsibility towards me or my dog JUST DON'T KICK HIS DOG. I was walking in a wooded area around a pond (2 miles) that has dogs off leash. My dog always comes to me when she thinks she is in trouble. In an open area like that she will first try to avoid the other dog but when that doesn't work she comes to my side. If the dog is playing she knows the difference and is happy to play but she will NOT fight or even show her teeth. She's a girl who just wants to have fun.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> The problem with that is it's real easy to mace the wrong dog or for it to shoot back at you if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction.


not really.
the mace comes out in a stream, and if your dog is on leash and walking next to you, there should be few problems.

sure what if's happen, but i'd rather have something that will stop a dog dead in it's tracks, with little recourse to me, than risk an "if i'm good enough with the stick"


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thats true that the pepper spray streams out about 10-15 feet, you'd have to have a pretty darn strong wind to have it blow back on you..............i also have spent time training my dogs to "get behind me" when there is trouble........so if they are out of the way you should have a clean shot.................


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I always carry a nice walking stick with me too. Gives me something to block the approaching dog with, and works nicely. Have never had to use it to whack a dog, but feel better having it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> not really.
> the mace comes out in a stream, and if your dog is on leash and walking next to you, there should be few problems.
> 
> sure what if's happen, but i'd rather have something that will stop a dog dead in it's tracks, with little recourse to me, than risk an "if i'm good enough with the stick"


Have you ever had mace shot at you? Did you know that it doesn't affect everyone (and not every dog)? Didn't say it wasn't an option but IMO, it's not the best option. 

My best option is training my dog to listen to me, being skilled at reading dog body language and personally back up the other dog stick or no stick. That's how I choose to do it and it's an option I presented to the OP just like you presented your option.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

and i also presented the stick option.

depending on the loose dogs state of mind, mace, stick whatever it is, may not be enough.

one day, i was walking bismarck when i hear a dog barking. then i hear a lady screaming at her dog. next thing i know, i hear horns (along with more screaming). i look over and see a dog coming across 6 lanes of traffic coming at biz and myself.
I put biz in one hand and as the other dog approached, i grabbed him by the scruff and held him there. i was prepared to take a bite. there was no way in gods green earth that i was going to let the amped up dog get to mine.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

CS/OC absolutely can and will spray back in your face if there's even a slight breeze that you're spraying into. And it doesn't always stop a dog. Many don't react to it at all.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> I put biz in one hand and as the other dog approached, i grabbed him by the scruff and held him there. i was prepared to take a bite. there was no way in gods green earth that i was going to let the amped up dog get to mine.


This is what I would do too. I've taken a bite for Raven before and I would do it again. It's important to me that she knows I will protect her and I can't (won't) risk her having issues with other dogs because I foster and she (and now Kaiser) needs to remain dog neutral so I can continue doing what I love to do.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea, loose dogs can be a real pain when you are walking your dog. We had an incident day before yesterday in our little local park. i am walking mu 3yo male (with some DA issues0 when a loose GSD who had been playing fetch in the far side of the park come racing up to us because his idiot owners were leaving the park and had to walk by our location.

Fortunately their dog was friendly when he came running up to us. As he did i heard that familar cry "He is friendly"! Should have seen their reaction when I told them that mine might not be! And their dog came up right to us and sniffed then darted off. then he came around us again (really looking to play I think) But the second time I guess mine had had enough and chased him off with a lunge. Fortunately no harm done but could have been.

I think that mine needs some more training(we are working on it) - it is currently impossible to keep him behind me w/o chokeing the heck out of him, anyway! - that has to be quite a trick with a BIG dominant, very self confident and somewhat DA dog.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

codmaster, when he pulls, you turn. do a 180 degree turn.

this will teach him that he needs to pay attention to where you're going, and not where he wants to go.

don't worry if you don't get very far on a walk either.


----------

